# Rescue the Rescue dogs.. a chance to help!!



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

well the thread on rolo proves how much we all care about these death row dogs and what i was thinking was to get hubby 3 red dogs to put up a sticky for fundraising for the death row dogs.

one thing i noticed when the whole forum pulled together for the birth of candys pups is that alot of people live close by to one another and i think if we put our heads together we can think of some regional fundraising to help these poor dogs get the second chance they deserve.

if there is one thing i know about this forum is that whilst we may not all agree all the time when it is needed we all pull together. i just think it would be good to help people like cazzajack who do such wonderful work for these dogs.

what do ya think.

wendy


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Its a good idea, but I think what has happened with Rolo has more effect that all of us put our contacts and heads together and find these poor dogs a home or like you say donate to buy them more time.

I think awareness is key, highlighting the plights of these animals cats and dogs would be more helpfull I think???


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

This is soooooo weird because i was thinking the other day about posting on the forum suggestions wether we could run an annual sponsored dog walk (or similar) to raise funds for a chosen charity.

I wondered if it could be organised regionally but wasn't brave enough to post it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Good idea about the thread.

what about a national petforums meetup - with an overnight camp for those travelling? We could then do all sorts of daft stuff like - fun agility, obstacle course, doggy egg n spoon race, 3 legged (humans like in old school sports days) dog walk, doggy cstume competition etc etc etc each thing to raise money for nominated charities?

oh i dunno, i'm rambling but i like the idea of a big meetup to have fun (funday) and raise money at the same time!


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

Pets Paws said:


> Its a good idea, but I think what has happened with Rolo has more effect that all of us put our contacts and heads together and find these poor dogs a home or like you say donate to buy them more time.
> 
> I think awareness is key, highlighting the plights of these animals cats and dogs would be more helpfull I think???


i think we can try and do both. between us we can all try and do our bit and the fundraising can only help too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Good idea about the thread.
> 
> what about a national petforums meetup - with an overnight camp for those travelling? We could then do all sorts of daft stuff like - fun agility, obstacle course, doggy egg n spoon race, 3 legged (humans like in old school sports days) dog walk, doggy cstume competition etc etc etc each thing to raise money for nominated charities?
> 
> oh i dunno, i'm rambling but i like the idea of a big meetup to have fun (funday) and raise money at the same time!


COOOOOL :thumbup:

I put forward Wicksteed Park as a venue.

Wicksteed Park, The Events Field corporate Venue Northamptonshire


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> Good idea about the thread.
> 
> what about a national petforums meetup - with an overnight camp for those travelling? We could then do all sorts of daft stuff like - fun agility, obstacle course, doggy egg n spoon race, 3 legged (humans like in old school sports days) dog walk, doggy cstume competition etc etc etc each thing to raise money for nominated charities?
> 
> oh i dunno, i'm rambling but i like the idea of a big meetup to have fun (funday) and raise money at the same time!


sounds good to me although my dogs would eat the eggs so it would just be a spoon race lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

rainy said:


> COOOOOL :thumbup:
> 
> I put forward Wicksteed Park as a venue.
> 
> Wicksteed Park, The Events Field corporate Venue Northamptonshire


looks good to me!


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

wicksteed looks great. is it just a venue or can we camp there too. i reckon a PF meet up would be great.
mmmmm wonder how wicksteed would feel about 100 odd dogs taking over there venue lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

on the site it says caravan and camping at £12 a night 

they also have a funfair type thing too to keep any sprogs entertained - definatly thumbs up from me!


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

mmmmmmm just seen where it is lol a major hike from north east scotland lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

bit of a hike for me too - i dont drive lol!

Still i think it would be worth it!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I love this idea.. but i think it needs more thought.. i cant see those members in say Southampton travelling to the Midlands for a couple of hours hike and a few beers over night, just to turn round and travell all the way back again, besides thats not really that fair on the dogs either... maybe a regional thing could be put together.. like
South.. Cornwall, Devon, Somerset, 
London... and the home county's 
Midlands... Birmingham and surrounding area
Wales South
Wales North
Yorkshire
Scotland South Glasgow etc
Scotland North Dundee upwards
would take a bit of organising , and i think volenteers would have to step forward for this roll.. 
Is there anyone out that that would be willing to take on this job??

We could put together Scotland North.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I think i would be happy to organise and post details on an East Anglian meet because i know Wicksteed is a great venue but i don't think i could organise "events" and fundraising etc.



Unfortunately i think if you do any fundraising event under the petforum banner it would need Insurance and a reasonable amount of proper organisation (i might be wrong).


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

i dont think it actually would have to be under the PF banner it is just that we can contact people on here and also everybody outside of PF that we know and that would be willing to have fun and raise money at the same time. but not sure may try and look into what we would need for fundraising.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

This sounds fantastic! I'd be willing to help out with arranging things for a Lancashire/North West England meetup - Maybe somewhere in Manchester would be a good place for something like that, as it's fairly central and easy to access via motorways.....and I can get the bus there 

Or we could always do Blackpool for a beach meetup in the summer! I can get the train to Blackpool and again, it's easy peasy to drive there.....and we've got an entire beach to use - plenty of room!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

rainy said:


> I think i would be happy to organise and post details on an East Anglian meet because i know Wicksteed is a great venue but i don't think i could organise "events" and fundraising etc.
> 
> Unfortunately i think if you do any fundraising event under the petforum banner it would need Insurance and a reasonable amount of proper organisation (i might be wrong).


well i would agree with that rainy, but i'm not talking a huge event.. at least to begin with, just a walk a get together, and maybe a few beers over night.. more of a social gathering then an 'event' .. We have been known to put together something that has become known as a 'Vizz Whizz' just for red dog owners in the past, and we all go for a walk, and maybe a pie and a pint in the local with the dogs, .. and then depart back home, we all throw in a tenner in the pot, and send it to the vizzie rescue... Maybe a local event with in every ones areas like that ( maybe over a weekend of camping) might be the way to at least start?
We would need regional organisers though.. and a 'price/donation' for the Save a dog fund.. 
There is a lot to do, but worth a go i think.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> well i would agree with that rainy, but i'm not talking a huge event.. at least to begin with, just a walk a get together, and maybe a few beers over night.. more of a social gathering then an 'event' .. We have been known to put together something that has become known as a 'Vizz Whizz' just for red dog owners in the past, and we all go for a walk, and maybe a pie and a pint in the local with the dogs, .. and then depart back home, we all throw in a tenner in the pot, and send it to the vizzie rescue... Maybe a local event with in every ones areas like that ( maybe over a weekend of camping) might be the way to at least start?
> We would need regional organisers though.. and a 'price/donation' for the Save a dog fund..
> There is a lot to do, but worth a go i think.


I like it


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> well i would agree with that rainy, but i'm not talking a huge event.. at least to begin with, just a walk a get together, and maybe a few beers over night.. more of a social gathering then an 'event' .. We have been known to put together something that has become known as a 'Vizz Whizz' just for red dog owners in the past, and we all go for a walk, and maybe a pie and a pint in the local with the dogs, .. and then depart back home, we all throw in a tenner in the pot, and send it to the vizzie rescue... Maybe a local event with in every ones areas like that ( maybe over a weekend of camping) might be the way to at least start?
> We would need regional organisers though.. and a 'price/donation' for the Save a dog fund..
> There is a lot to do, but worth a go i think.


That sounds a good idea 

It's much more simple than organising big events and we'll still make plenty of money out of it and have plenty of fun  I love the sound of camping!

I could ask people from my college to come as we're all animal mad and I know they'd be willing to donate a few bob to an animal charity :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> well i would agree with that rainy, but i'm not talking a huge event.. at least to begin with, just a walk a get together, and maybe a few beers over night.. more of a social gathering then an 'event' .. We have been known to put together something that has become known as a 'Vizz Whizz' just for red dog owners in the past, and we all go for a walk, and maybe a pie and a pint in the local with the dogs, .. and then depart back home, we all throw in a tenner in the pot, and send it to the vizzie rescue... Maybe a local event with in every ones areas like that ( maybe over a weekend of camping) might be the way to at least start?
> We would need regional organisers though.. and a 'price/donation' for the Save a dog fund..
> There is a lot to do, but worth a go i think.


Ok. This is very doable (is that a word?) i was just getting worried about having to organise some big fundraiser.

Wicksteed is perfect for my area. My OH had a car meet there last year as he is on a Suzuki forum (nerd ) and it was perfect. Dog are allowed too 

Me and Lilys Mum had already talked about meeting up there anyway.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

ok, imagine what we are talking about to begin with.. 
This is no mean task guys.. 
even for something as simple as what i have suggested..
We need a central point to most parts of your part of the world
we need maps on how to get there
We need a date that's good for at least 70% of the dog owners
We need a SITE that's dog friendly
We need each others email addresses to keep every one up to date
This is not just a splash in the pan sorta mess about thing, this takes TIME, INPUT, and PATIENCE! and thats just for starters!
If we are going to do this, then PLEASE lets do it properly.


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

Is there anyone else in lincolnshire


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Just changed the title of this thread in the hope it will draw more interest


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Good idea 

now lets keep posting so that it doesn't get lost in all the other threads lol :thumbup:


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

i am gonna convince hubby to make it a sticky. in fact if we all keep posting to make it a sticky he will have to cave to pressure lol and it wont get lost in the meantime


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease make it a sticky, Mr Red! 

Pretty please? :biggrin:

think of all those rescue dogs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> ok, imagine what we are talking about to begin with..
> This is no mean task guys..
> even for something as simple as what i have suggested..
> We need a central point to most parts of your part of the world
> ...


I know what you mean.

I can tick most of these boxes as the venue is perfect i would have thought it would be possible for people to book direct with the venue if they want camping or just turn up on the publicised date and pay the entry fee to the park. Then they could pay an "entry" fee for our enclosure which would be donated.

Am i over simplifying it or just being naive ??


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

BubblegumQueen said:


> Is there anyone else in lincolnshire


ME  lol,
there is about 10 of us that i know of , xx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I'm thinking Simple is good hun.. 
after finding out whos frre what weekend, make a date with the most people that can make it.. make the venue, meet them there, and have a few laffs.. and a few quid for the dogs.. now that really is over simplefyingit.. but like i said,, simple is good.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can i just ask, does this only regard dog owners? Or is it all of the forum? xx


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

brilliant idea guys, I will be willing to help just not to be in charge. 

If anyone wants to arrange a south wales meet or an all wales meet I will be upto helping.


lets try and help some rescue dogs


Rachel xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> I'm thinking Simple is good hun..
> after finding out whos frre what weekend, make a date with the most people that can make it.. make the venue, meet them there, and have a few laffs.. and a few quid for the dogs.. now that really is over simplefyingit.. but like i said,, simple is good.


That's kind of how i see it 

I only do simple 

You are right though the Venue is crucial.


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

kira99 said:


> ME  lol,
> there is about 10 of us that i know of , xx


Yippee lol 
I may have a problem if i have far to travel as my dog gets car sick :S


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Right i am off to nod now. Will check out in the morning who has put their names up for the other areas 

Night xx


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

Kathryn1 said:


> Can i just ask, does this only regard dog owners? Or is it all of the forum? xx


nope anyone is welcome as long as they are up for some fun and wanna help the doggies



BubblegumQueen said:


> Yippee lol
> I may have a problem if i have far to travel as my dog gets car sick :S


rescue remedy is good for car sickness i have heard lol


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

BubblegumQueen said:


> Yippee lol
> I may have a problem if i have far to travel as my dog gets car sick :S


im only 10 miles from cleethorpes , xx


----------



## BubblegumQueen (Jan 20, 2009)

kira99 said:


> im only 10 miles from cleethorpes , xx


I'm about the same as you are from cleethorps, could live near each other lol

reddogsX3
I have tryed things from the vets and it didnt work, when i mover here an hour and a halfs drive he was sick and i got him some travel sickness tablets we can have the vet sugested i tryed them and guess what they didnt work  poor lad and i thought may gbe he would out grow it but he is now 9.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

What a wicked idea!!! Im in Bristol, not sure how many ppl are that close. x


----------



## jade (Jan 27, 2009)

fun dog shows walks photo competetion tombolas at a car boot


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Not trying to put a dampener on things but I have to say that there are a few other things that need to be decided, 

like who collects the money?, 
where is the money going to go?, that is do we send the donations to our local death row dogs or are we pooling the money together for the one stated in the other thread?

The other thing is that I like everyone else would love a meet up, (time, money and location allowing) but could the money we all spend on accommodation or travelling be used for the shelters in question thus raising more money?, just a suggestion, but granted not as much fun lol, but saying that we have all been talking for a while about regional forum meets so I suppose combining the two would be the best of both worlds  just ignore my ramblings if you wish I know my kids and OH do


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Vixie said:


> Not trying to put a dampener on things but I have to say that there are a few other things that need to be decided,
> 
> like who collects the money?,
> where is the money going to go?, that is do we send the donations to our local death row dogs or are we pooling the money together for the one stated in the other thread?
> ...


I think the money is going to go to local Pounds and Rescues for the area of the meets (I think - that's the impression i've got) and we'll have to allocate someone to send the money to the rescue either through everyone giving the money to that one person and them making out a cheque to the rescue, or by having someone take/send the actual money to the rescue....but I could be wrong. I just think it'd be better for each of the meets to give to individual rescues, that way lots of them are benefitting, and it's benefiting animals in your area and making a difference to your local rescues.....it's just a matter then of deciding which one!

for the Lancashire meet, i'd suggest Rochdale Dog Rescue as they do wonderful work saving dogs from Death Row and sending them to rescues all over the country


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

This is a fab idea but it has to be thought through carefully !

I dont think any money should be given direct to any pound as such they are council funded there needs to be an emergency boarding fund so dogs on death row can be moved to emergency kenneling while being found a rescue place, funds also could be raised for transport.

im sure we could look at setting up Pet Forums Animal care or something ??? just an idea. Id be happy to co-ordinate if you wish.... but I think we need a commitee as for choosing where the money goes I think we should look of course at the most urgent for the boarding side, and as for transport if an urgent dog in emergency kenneling has a rescue place i think this should take priority to transport donations ?

These are just ideas !!

k9 search are also great for pound dogs in the midland area.

C x


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

sea legs in also great for car sickness you can get it at the chemist I have one too who isnt great in the car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

cazzajack said:


> This is a fab idea but it has to be thought through carefully !
> 
> I dont think any money should be given direct to any pound as such they are council funded there needs to be an emergency boarding fund so dogs on death row can be moved to emergency kenneling while being found a rescue place, funds also could be raised for transport.
> 
> ...


As soon as you start appointing committees you then really need to be talking about registering as a charity and i am afraid that would count me out.

I am still entangled in a sticky mess left over from kindly volunteering to be the chair for my local pre school that then subsequently went down the pan. The personal liabilities involved are WAAAY too risky for me to contemplate again and it would be hellishly complicated to run a "virtual" charity.

I agree there needs to be more discussion about how the funds can be spent but are there not charities already running that do this sort of thing and we could just do a fundraiser for them rather than setting up out own?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> As soon as you start appointing committees you then really need to be talking about registering as a charity and i am afraid that would count me out.
> 
> I am still entangled in a sticky mess left over from kindly volunteering to be the chair for my local pre school that then subsequently went down the pan. The personal liabilities involved are WAAAY too risky for me to contemplate again and it would be hellishly complicated to run a "virtual" charity.
> 
> I agree there needs to be more discussion about how the funds can be spent but are there not charities already running that do this sort of thing and we could just do a fundraiser for them rather than setting up out own?


Yep each meet could be for a nominated charity, and all "party entry" donations to be made online directly to them before the meet? Any funds raised during a meetup could be collected by that areas organiser (yes this means a big thing called TRUST) who would then pay it directly to that organisation....

Alternative being a representative from the chosen charity attending the meet-up and taking away any collection (in proper collection boxes) with them? Most registered charities have charity boxes, we could have one of those at the meet for any cash raised and these have a paper trail involved too, anyone stealing a box would be commiting theft.

just some thoughts lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Ratdog said:


> What a wicked idea!!! Im in Bristol, not sure how many ppl are that close. x


swindon here so not far 

I think candysmum is salisbury way and i'm sure there are other members who cover the west country too


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Yep each meet could be for a nominated charity, and all "party entry" donations to be made online directly to them before the meet? Any funds raised during a meetup could be collected by that areas organiser (yes this means a big thing called TRUST) who would then pay it directly to that organisation....
> 
> Alternative being a representative from the chosen charity attending the meet-up and taking away any collection (in proper collection boxes) with them? Most registered charities have charity boxes, we could have one of those at the meet for any cash raised and these have a paper trail involved too, anyone stealing a box would be commiting theft.
> 
> just some thoughts lol


That is more my thoughts. I would be happy to collect donations at our meet but it would have to just be on trust or we could invite a representative along but then if only a few people turned up to the event it could look a bit lame.

I think a friendly relaxed meet up with an understanding that if you attend you have to make a "donation" for the pleasure of each others company is the way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> That is more my thoughts. I would be happy to collect donations at our meet but it would have to just be on trust or we could invite a representative along but then if only a few people turned up to the event it could look a bit lame.
> 
> I think a friendly relaxed meet up with an understanding that if you attend you have to make a "donation" for the pleasure of each others company is the way to go. :thumbup:


Agreed!

There are so many members here, that if only 1% of people turned up and made a small donation it could save so many lives! We have the ability to make a big difference, lets use that ability

Anything silly n daft to add to it is all good. lets make these meetups something interesting, very funny and above all worthwhile!

I volunteer rainy in her swimsuit and welli ensemble to kick start the catwalk show!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well i am in the south wales area and i am all for helping the Doggies or any animals and donations etc. Days out, meets, fun days. It all helps doesnt it? 

So who is up for the wales area??? xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Agreed!
> 
> There are so many members here, that if only 1% of people turned up and made a small donation it could save so many lives! We have the ability to make a big difference, lets use that ability
> 
> ...


Only if you follow me down 

People could still donate even if they can't make a meet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

thought i would add...

With the wonderful thing called rail travel i can get to most towns or places, but will need a lift from there to whatever venues we decide. Happy to share travel costs of course! 

I have family in yorkshire and east anglia. So any meetups there i should be able to meet and can combine a family visit too  Also Being in swindon I can very easily get to the midlands, south west, westcountry, south wales and london. That should leave my options open for any meetups!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

rainy said:


> Only if you follow me down
> 
> People could still donate even if they can't make a meet.


Of course! I have picked out my outfit already! With billy being my perfect gnasher i gonna be dennis the mennis :cornut:


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Brill thread guys. Of course anything you can do will help rescues, even the smallest thing may mean little to you but alot to a dog and the people involved in saving it.

If you don't mind may I add a list of what is useful, talking from personal experience?

Spare collars and leads , most rescues hand dogs over with collars and leads so are ALWAYS desperate. You might think your old one's are useless...believe me they are not!!

Blankets, duvets and towels. Don't throw them please...pack up a bin bag and drop them over to the nearest rescue.

Rescue awareness days. These are brilliant, our last one resulted in 2 dogs finding forever homes. PAH are usually extreamly helpful and will allow a small table and a couple of people to stand in their stores and give out literature etc. This of course needs to organised in conjunction with your local rescue, but we've had alot of success with them for Greyhound Gap, Oldies Club and our local rescue. I always have fun and it's great to show people that rescue dogs are a good idea..I always take Sidney and being a big fluffy softie it's amazing how many people don't beleive their are dogs like him looking for homes!

Volunteer. Even if you only have 1 hour a week, that means 2 dogs can get out of their kennels for 30 minutes each...that's a life line to many many stressed dogs. Transport runs are a vital part of a rescue, even taking dogs to the vets for vaccinations will help out, you only need to do it once or twice a month for it to be a massive help. 

Give a rescue a day...if you can paint, are handy with a hammer or just good at mucking in, I can't think of many rescues that would turn down a helping hand when it comes to practical stuff.

Doggie coffee morning, pick a sunny day..go on there is bound to be 1 this year!! Get all your mates with their dogs together at the local park, and have a tea party! All donate a couple of quid and a few cakes (doggie and human variety) and enjoy!! You'll be amazed how many people will join in and throw a few penny's in the pot. :thumbup:

Join forums specifically for rescue dogs, Dog Pages,The Refuge, Greyhound Gap, Lurcherlink, The Little Dog Rescue, Rescue Remedies, Many Tears etc always have lists of volunteers needed. Register and put your name on the list for home checking or transporting, if they have your location you just might be the person to save a life that day. :thumbup:


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

I have only just spotted this thread but I am quite happy to organise something down this way as a way of fundraising some money.
I read the stories about Rolo and the other dogs and I sobbed my heart out _ i couldnt sleep last night for thinking about it.

I know there are a few forum members from around Cornwall and Plymouth way like springerhusky who would I expect be more then happy to help.

A sponsored dog walk or anything just to make some money would make a huge difference.

And may I just add a love the family feeling there is on this website where everyone pulls together to help each other and animals in need.

Well done PF!!!

x x x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

such a lovely idea!!!

i collect 5p's & coppers for my animal charities, its amazing how quickly they mount up, i'll donate 1/2 to the rescue's in need. So whos the banker???


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

haven't worked out all the details yet it was just an idea to see how many people we could get to help. what i would suggest however is that when we start thinking in more detail we should take over the chat room and work out details there. 

i am gonna try and speak to cazzajack and see if she can get a list of shelters in the regional areas invovled in the helping and emergency kenneling of these death row dogs (being involved in it herself she may be able get a more accurate list than we would.). 

also the idea of having someone from there at the meets would be great as not only will they be able to take charge of the cash and put it to good use straight away it is always good to put a face to a name and for all of us to be at ease as to who we are dealing with. also it would be good for the people involved in the rescue to see that people really do care and these dogs are not forgotten.

we still may not be able to help them all but if we can save some then it is always worth doing.

wendy


----------



## cazzajack (Apr 16, 2009)

Great idea Wendy I do have a few rescues / people like myself that get these pound dogs safe and are always looking for funding to help etc.

I will draw up a regional list, I know all the peope that work really hard and are genune and could really do with help.

Im free 2morw evening if you want to buzz me for a chat ?

C x


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent thread, so good to know that people want to muck in and do their bit! 

I'm happy to help portia elizabeth organise the NW meet. 

JSR has made some excellent suggestions (again) - to help raise awareness, I would be happy to design some generic flyers that each area can use and then just add details of their chosen rehome centre and maybe one or two 'sticky' dogs. These could be printed (form a pc) and handed out on the day to non PF peeps. I could email them to the coordinator for each area and help out with any technical queries. 

alpha d xx


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

BubblegumQueen said:


> I'm about the same as you are from cleethorps, could live near each other lol
> 
> reddogsX3
> I have tryed things from the vets and it didnt work, when i mover here an hour and a halfs drive he was sick and i got him some travel sickness tablets we can have the vet sugested i tryed them and guess what they didnt work  poor lad and i thought may gbe he would out grow it but he is now 9.


rescue remedy is a bachs herbal remedy and available from most boots chemists and i have heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

alphadog said:


> Excellent thread, so good to know that people want to muck in and do their bit!
> 
> I'm happy to help portia elizabeth organise the NW meet.
> 
> ...


Hooray  we need to find people who are willing to come on it now! Then when we've got some interest, we'll arrange a suitable venue and date for everyone, then decide exactly what to do  

JSR's suggestions are fab, i've been thinking of helping out at our local RSPCA soon as we have two days off college next term, so I could spend one of those days up there


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbup:Springerhusky and myself are more than up for organising stuff down this way.
Now just to come up with some suitable ideas and make flyers etc...

I was thinking a bbq - get food from places like lidl or even iceland then if people want to eat they pay a certain donation to the food - like £1 for a hot dog and £2 for a burger - as a general basis.

Sponsored fancy dress walk with the dogs as well!

Dog wash (Like a car wash but for dogs!!) I personally love this idea!!

what does anyone think?
:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi this is a great idea!!!!Colsy and I have alreadt spoken about her going up to many tears with donations so I amsue she would be interested in doing something, there are quite a few of us down here I'm sure something could be done.


----------

